# information on IBS



## Halley (Apr 14, 2003)

I dont have a doctor at the moment but i cant stand living with what i think is gastroesophageal reflux disease. If anyone could send me information on the symptoms of this disease, or ways to live with it so it wont affect my everyday lifestyle i would really appreciate it. Please im really desperate, its starting to ruin my social life. thank you


----------

